# Which aftermarket plow lights to buy?



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been considering replacing my old style Fisher plow lights with a pair of aftermarket high performance lights. I've had my eyes on a few different sets that I see listed on EBay. Any suggestions?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I think they all pretty much suck, so I'd personally stick with OEM. Which aftermarket ones are you considering? I'd be curious to see the "high performance" lights.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I say just stay with what you have and get an led light bar/ mount it to the front of your snow plow.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I just installed these: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291393670298?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Compared to the 8 (or so) year old BOSS factory lights I had, these are great.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

snowish10;2088600 said:


> I say just stay with what you have and get an led light bar/ mount it to the front of your snow plow.


this is your best option.

if you want to stay original, I have a really nice set listed for sale here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161864

I don't know the style you are after, but these are original douglas dynamic units used from the factory on a minute mount 1 and early minute mount 2.

i'll sell the pair along with factory wiring for $125 if interested. you wouldn't need the brackets listed in the ad as those are for a western plow.


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I love my new style hiniker lights. They are so bright and high beams work awesome. Only downfall is changing the bulbs is extremely hard to do.


----------



## 99LsSilverado (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a pair that I put on my western ultra mount plow for this year and am very happy with them compared to the factory sealed beam headlights http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-Halogen-Snow-Plow-Lights-Light-Kit-Western-Meyer-Fisher-Boss-Curtis-a-/281879555372?hash=item41a154ad2c:g:R6EAAOSwv-NWZ0zC


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

linckeil;2088669 said:


> this is your best option.
> 
> if you want to stay original, I have a really nice set listed for sale here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer but I'm really just looking to upgrade to some newer style lights & get away from the sealed beam units.


----------

